# ايها الرب



## happy angel (13 مارس 2010)

*
ايها الرب 
العظيم الذي
في يدك كل الامور , وجعلت لكل شي وقتا .
الذي من عندك تتخذ كل عطية صالحة , وكل موهبة تامة . 
الذي دائما تعلمنا وترشدنا كما وعدتنا قائلا 
: اعلمك , ارشدك , اريك الطريق , عيني عليك . 
فنعم نشكرك يا الهنا علي مراحمك الجزيلة واحساناتك الوافرة 
التي تغمرنا بها من وقت لاخر . حقا يا مخلصنا العظيم 
علمتنا درسا نافعا انه ليس بالسعي والوسائط 
والاتكال علي بني البشر والرؤساء ننال ما نريده
بل الاتكال عليك والرجاء بك انت وحدك اذا عندما تريد تسهل كل امر 
وتسخر الاعداء لمساعدتنا . نشكرك من اعماق قلوبنا علي هذة النعمة العظيمة
طالبين من تحننك ان تقوي ايماننا فيك. وتساعدنا علي القيام بواجباتنا من نحوك .
وتبعد عنا كل مكروه . 
وتحفظنا من العدو الشرير ولك المجد والقوة والسجود مع 
ابيك الصالح والروح القدس المعزي الان وكل
اوان والي دهر الداهرين اميــــــــن*​


----------



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2010)

*

أميــــــــــــــــــن


سلام الرب يسوع معاكم

​*


----------



## kalimooo (15 مارس 2010)

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مارس 2010)

اميــــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الرائعه يا هابى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (13 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> أميــــــــــــــــــن
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (13 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> امين
> 
> شكراااااااا على الصلاة
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (13 أبريل 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اميــــــن
> شكرا على الصلاه الرائعه يا هابى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## christianbible5 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

> *الذي دائما تعلمنا وترشدنا كما وعدتنا قائلا
> : اعلمك , ارشدك , اريك الطريق , عيني عليك . *


*آمين...*

*شكرا اختي الغالية على الصلاة...*

*الرب يبارك خدمتك...*

*ارفع هذه الصلاة عن نية الحزانى...*


----------



## happy angel (16 مارس 2011)

christianbible5 قال:


> *آمين...*
> 
> *شكرا اختي الغالية على الصلاة...*
> 
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 مارس 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *
> ايها الرب
> العظيم الذي
> في يدك كل الامور , وجعلت لكل شي وقتا .
> ...



*نعم نشكرك يا الهى ونترجاك ان تسرع وتعننا فليس لنا سواك
علمنا يا رب كيف نحبك .. علمنا كيف نكون ابناء ابرار لك نستحق حمل اسمك
أميييين *


----------



## شميران (30 مارس 2011)

*امين يارب *
*شكرا على الصلاة الجميلة *


----------



## happy angel (1 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *نعم نشكرك يا الهى ونترجاك ان تسرع وتعننا فليس لنا سواك
> علمنا يا رب كيف نحبك .. علمنا كيف نكون ابناء ابرار لك نستحق حمل اسمك
> أميييين *


----------



## happy angel (1 فبراير 2012)

شميران قال:


> *امين يارب *
> *شكرا على الصلاة الجميلة *


----------



## أرزنا (1 فبراير 2012)

سلام المسيح

أمين


----------



## happy angel (4 مارس 2012)

أرزنا قال:


> سلام المسيح
> 
> أمين


----------

